# Portable Livewell



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

Ther are a couple on the Tampa Craigslist. One of those may do the job. You will need to contact them reagarding size since the ads don’t specify.


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

Tdorgelo said:


> Going to be doing a fundraiser bass tournament for my company with my 14’ Piranha. One of the rules states the boat must have a working livewell. I have been trying to find a portable livewell that can hold up to 5 bass, and putting it in my grab bar where my 65 qt Yeti goes just for the tournament. Does any one have any recommendations on where to find a one? Any help is appreciated.


Why not your 65qt yeti with a portable aerator? Just change the water frequently.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

find a place that does laundry and grab a fabric softener barrel and cut in half'............hospital etc


----------



## Gervais (Nov 28, 2016)

Walter Lee said:


> Why not your 65qt yeti with a portable aerator? Just change the water frequently.


This ^. I’ve been researching on turning my 45qt into a live well for bait and transferring a few bass from pond to pond. The 65 should be large enough from what I’ve read. Look at YouTube for how the bass guys do their live Wells for tournaments. They plug them up, use ice (or frozen bottles), and some sort of livewell addative.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Custom make one. I've made several out of 1/2" pvc sheet (Home Depot),5200 and stainless screws. I move it on and off the boat (and truck) during the fall bait run. It can also be used for dry storage and a cooler in a pinch.


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jul 16, 2017)

Looks great any construction how to's you can share? ....... ICM


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Determine size. Cut and assemble the unit first without using the 5200. Disassemble the unit and reassemble coating all edges with 5200. Dip fingertip in mineral spirits to smooth out 5200. Have plenty of paper towels on hand. The first pic is how I reinforced the bottom. 2nd pic inside details. 3rd pic sketch of corner detail. Also I use Locktite marine sealant (HD and Lowes) Instead of 3M 5200.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

2nd and 3rd pics coming. Site has a snafu and won't let me load pics.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

2nd and 3rd pics.


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jul 16, 2017)

Thanks , got a DIY project ..... ICM


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

That is a cool livewell...looks like it might be almost as heavy as a Yeti.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

You can use liquid dishwasher liquid also to smooth out 5200. Dawn is biodegradable and easy to use.

Is the 5200 adhering well to the PVC? Always thought it wouldn't stick to Starboard but apparently the smooth coating and different composition does the trick?


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Old cooler bigger the better. $10 bubbler. Change water after adding bass. Tank doesnt get as dirty holding bass as it does holding bait Anything really big ( tourney winning ) i d head to the ramp. Good luck , hope y all have a blast !


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

The locktite marine caulking sticks to the pvc board fine. Different material than starboard. The pvc board accepts oil based and 2 part polyurethane paints well (use a good primer). Or you can leave it un-painted. If left un-painted the edges will darken with use.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Not to de-rail the post,but, here is another project I did out of the pvc board. A 12' rowing/ poling skiff.


----------



## Tdorgelo (Jun 14, 2018)

Thanks for all the replies!! I’ll probably end up going the old cooler route with a bubbler — changing the water frequently.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

A $8 trash can from Home Depot, a pump attached to a hose to toss overboard for water. A drain line through top of can and hose overboard to drain.


----------

